# Zombie makeup test



## cromag (Oct 17, 2010)

First time poster/long time looker. 

I decided to go as a zombie this year. After hours of scouring the net for zombie makup tutorials this is what I came up with. 
Its basically the latex over tissue paper job with a $10 set of greasepaint over it and some gel blood. 
Mind you this was just a test so I didnt do my neck or ears. Start to finish took me a little less than 2 hours. 

I'm very happy with the results. 










Let me know your thoughts.


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

not bad at all! i do love the wrinkles!


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

you look really gross!!! in a very good way, nice job, that will work


----------



## The Spooky One (Oct 9, 2009)

Good job


----------



## RAYNE (Oct 20, 2010)

yeah pretty good! Maybe try covering up the eyebrows too


----------



## The Spooky One (Oct 9, 2009)

Agree with RAYNE. Maybe a tad darker?


----------



## eVilcreations (Sep 21, 2010)

Looks great!!!!

if you don't mind me asking.....what was the source for your contacts?


----------



## Count Chocula (Oct 19, 2007)

Epic first post


----------



## cromag (Oct 17, 2010)

The Spooky One said:


> Agree with RAYNE. Maybe a tad darker?


Which part should be darker? The eyes?

I got the contacts from a place in the UK actually. $24 bucks for the pair which is half the price most places charge. They make the zombie IMHO.

http://www.bodyjewelleryshop.com/online_store/halloween-contacts-1180.cfm


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Looks great! 2 hours!! Ughh!


----------

